# Photography: New Studio Shots of Audi e-tron Spyder Concept Painted Red for Design Miami



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who followed Audi's presence at Design Miami this year you may have noticed this Audi e-tron Spyder painted in red. An e-tron Spyder Concept was first shown in Paris in September. That car was silver, so either Audi has built a second one or it has repainted the concept for its Miami showing. Either way, Audi has released a new set of studio PR shots of the car. Enjoy.


----------

